# Cm7 Installer



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys Im working on an installer to help the process along, I've created one right now thats got quite a lot of attention in the past couple of days and I just updated my files, if anyone wants to contribute to this project please do, I still have a few things Im not sure on how to do and would love some help. Thanks


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

What exactly is the installer for..? ACME already does the installation process.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moving to general until there is a release. 
Feel free to pm me when that happens & I'll move it back.


----------

